# Can anyone Identify this LED strip light manufacturer?



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

Surge kill them?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Why does it have to be the exact kind? There's lots of good manufacturers


----------



## Hawkeye_Pierce (Apr 3, 2008)

I think http://www.pulsarlight.com/ made that waaaay back in the day.

Its 24v 

Probably cheaper to replace them all than source that out

Looks like it might have a dimmer control separate from the power. 

What are the markings on the chip under r33 and r44 and to the right of R32?


----------



## jmegbrian (Feb 29, 2012)

There is dimming

a Chip labed U6


----------



## stumptown (Mar 1, 2011)

It's very similar to W.A.C. invisiLED if you need to replace. http://www.waclighting.com/USA/products/?categoryid=352


----------

